# Oettinger Recipe?



## bignath (10/5/11)

Hey all,

a mate has just started brewing, and is using the Oettinger Pils bottles to bottle in. Invited me around his house the other night to help him drink some so he could bottle his first batch, and i kind of like this beer.

Anyone got some thoughts on how to get close to it with an AG recipe?

Would like to brew something very similar to it...

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## jbowers (10/5/11)

At 30 dollars a case, I would just buy it...


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/11)

:lol: 

Fairly typical German Pils mega 
If you look carefully at the label you will note that it contains hopsextract so maybe goat fornication is involved. 

5000 Weyermann Pils only
no polenta etc

Single infusion mash 65 for 90 mins
25 Ger Northern Brewer 90 mins
45 Hallertau Mittelfreuh 15 mins

A Wyeast German lager yeast, or 34/70 dried yeast

Ferment 12 degrees for 3 weeks
Lager for 3 weeks

:icon_drunk:


----------



## bignath (10/5/11)

jbowers said:


> At 30 dollars a case, I would just buy it...



Maybe you would....Maybe i wouldn't...

Not saying it's an expensive (or even a decent quality) beer by any stretch, but it does seem to go down quite easily after a hard days work, and besides in the interest of furthering my knowledge of recipe formulation, i'd like to know how to get close.

Assumptions i'm making:

1. Maybe a single malt as it's a very pale beer. Similar to Knappstein in colour i reckon.

2. Am i right/close to guessing Czech Saaz hops? Not sure about this as i haven't used the noble hop varieties a lot yet. Have done the odd Hersbrucker lagers but not sure about the subtle differences between the noble varieties.

3. Have no idea on yeast. I would like to start using liquid yeasts and getting into the whole yeast bank thing soon.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## vykuza (10/5/11)

It's not one of my faves after drinking about 1/2 a case of it warm, out of the can, when camping once. (Not all at once...) I prefer to pick up Henninger for a bigger flavour hit.

If I were going to make an Oettinger clone, I'd go 100% pilsner malt and a single addition of a noble hop (Tettnanger, Hallertauer etc). Use a neutral lager yeast like 34/70 or S-189. That would be my first attempt. From there I'd have a go with very small amounts of flavour additions if it comes out too bland.

It will be one of those very simple beers that are very hard to make at home.


----------



## eamonnfoley (10/5/11)

You'll get a much better pils than Oettinger using those 100% pils, noble hops, lager yeast recipes with a good fermentation. The mass produced lagers in germany are usually fermented quickly under pressure at higher than lager temps.


----------



## bignath (11/5/11)

BribieG said:


> :lol:
> 
> Fairly typical German Pils mega
> If you look carefully at the label you will note that it contains hopsextract so maybe goat fornication is involved.
> ...




Cheers BribieG,

What batch size is that for mate?

I'm guessing close to 23lt? I do 20L into fermenter and this recipe plugged into my programs gives me 37IBU's..thought that it would be too high for this pilsner...


----------



## Bribie G (12/5/11)

Big Nath said:


> Cheers BribieG,
> 
> What batch size is that for mate?
> 
> I'm guessing close to 23lt? I do 20L into fermenter and this recipe plugged into my programs gives me 37IBU's..thought that it would be too high for this pilsner...



Probably cut the NB back to 20, but German Pils are generally a bit more Bitter than Eurotrash lagers, although they seem to be dumbing them down since I last got pissed in Germany.


----------



## haysie (12/5/11)

Oetiinger for me is nice for one or 2, but a bit heavy after that, its not a dry beer, its not a hoppy or heavily bittered beer, its a bland beer with a full mouthfeel, . One of these days I`ll whack one in the hydro and see what it does finish at.
Recipe for me off the cuff, Pilsner malt, something like 2206 that doesnt finish to dry, no 60 minutes, all bittering at 30 (Hallertau German). Thats off the cuff.

edit. good fermentation, active yeast, hold your temp. Temp wise people bang on about lager yeast at 9-10 deg, you will get better results and less diacytel at 12-15.


----------



## seemax (12/5/11)

haysie said:


> Oetiinger for me is nice for one or 2, but a bit heavy after that, its not a dry beer, its not a hoppy or heavily bittered beer, its a bland beer with a full mouthfeel, . One of these days I`ll whack one in the hydro and see what it does finish at.
> Recipe for me off the cuff, Pilsner malt, something like 2206 that doesnt finish to dry, no 60 minutes, all bittering at 30 (Hallertau German). Thats off the cuff.



totally agree... its not super dry like some of the other cheapo eurotrash lagers...

it has a mildly offensive aftertaste twang for me, when really chilled it drinks "ok"

a neutral lager yeast... and i reckon a single 60min addition of any noble hop


----------



## manticle (12/5/11)

Henninger and oettinger are my two go-to lagers when I'm out of cash and out of beer at home. Henninger is my preference as I get a fair bit of DMS with oettinger. It's the main thing that stands out - otherwise neutral grain bill 
(german pils), hop schedule, (german noble like hallertau to 30-35 IBU single addition only) and a hochkurz mash (62/68 or something along those lines).

German lager yeast.


----------



## Bizier (13/5/11)

I will too admit to buying Henninger if I blow prematurely (umm.. I mean keg).

Mash for a dry beer, use good pils malt and noble hops and manage a good ferment and you will probably have a better beer.


----------



## Bribie G (13/5/11)

:icon_offtopic: I was in LL the other day buying the 3 Coopers Sparkling for $16 deal (starter) and next to them were the Henninger tallies at 3 for $10  - Man I really could have gone a few Hennys but I had to drink the Coopers instead. Tough job but someone has to do it. 

On the recipe front, I've brewed a Bo Pils for this years comp rounds, and stupidly put in 15g of NB as I was a bit unsure about getting enough bitterness from Saaz alone. (may have posted elsewhere) - and it's turned out too bitter for a BP but about spot on for a German Pils. I'm seriously thinking of pimping it up with some Hallertau liquid aroma, lagering it for another couple of months (been 2 months now) and see how it goes. It's fairly similar to the recipe I posted above but using the Bo Floor Malted and Urquell Yeast.


----------

